# Lowe back pain



## zipka (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm concerned about my lower back, when i run, starts hurting after about 20 mins. Does anybody have any ideas into the cause of this?


----------



## K1 (Mar 16, 2012)

When you run? Could be that your hips are not alined properly...Body could be out of whack?! What type of supps, aas or anything else are you taking right now.....


----------



## 9serX (Mar 17, 2012)

zipka said:


> I'm concerned about my lower back, when i run, starts hurting after about 20 mins. Does anybody have any ideas into the cause of this?



Could be instability through the hips, a lordotic position whilst running, back pump or a combination thereof or something else..


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 18, 2012)

zipka said:


> I'm concerned about my lower back, when i run, starts hurting after about 20 mins. Does anybody have any ideas into the cause of this?



Are you running in good shoes?


----------



## taskoo (Mar 19, 2012)

How long have you been running for? My advice is to stop running and make sure you're not injured and then try to see if you can get to the bottom of the issue.


----------



## zipka (Mar 20, 2012)

Been running for quite a while @ 3 hours but its started hurting over the last couple of weeks


----------



## forman (Mar 21, 2012)

You should probably take a week off and see if it comes back when you start again.


----------



## mzack (Mar 23, 2012)

I have exactly the same problem..started stretching for about 5-10 beforehand and it worked like a treat for me..


----------

